# Tumours



## mousers (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok i'm not a stranger to tumours and usually I have the mouse put to sleep rather than suffer. Anyway I have a tough nut mouse called Claudia and shes at the point where I have to take her to the vets as its too big now. I'm thinking perhaps I might let them try to take it away, shes not ill and shes the most active of all of them.
Although I will have to make this decision once I have spoken to the vet (healing time, pain, success)
I was wondering if anyone has had a mouse tumour removed and how successful the op was and a guideline of cost?#any help would be appreciated


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Personally I would say that operating would cause too much stress to be in a mouses best interest. I have found that of the very few mice I have had with large growths is that if they remain active and healthy then generally the lump is not a tumour rather more likely to be an abcess, which means a vet may be able to drain the fluid to give a better quality of life.


----------



## mousers (Sep 12, 2009)

inoperable mammory tumour  but shes not ready to go just yet , the vet said she was the most healthiest mouse shes seen even with a tumour!a defiance of nature!
will have to make that awful vet trip again tho


----------

